# Does MK-677 cause hair loss?



## AllesT (Jan 20, 2018)

Is there any androgenic side effects and there any chance of hair loss for using MK-677 (Dosage: 15mg)
What kind of side effects does MK-677 have?


----------



## ArtVandelay (Jan 25, 2018)

No MK will definitely not cause hair loss. It acts like GH so it's possible it will make your hair thicker and better looking.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2018)

No.


----------



## AllesT (Jan 26, 2018)

ArtVandelay said:


> No MK will definitely not cause hair loss. It acts like GH so it's possible it will make your hair thicker and better looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk



Thanks, mate.


----------



## MaxRight (Feb 23, 2018)

No, Peptides and MK-677 do not cause hair loss. This side effect is just a myth. Do not believe it. If it was true, then I should have been bald by now. I have been using these products for almost a decade now and I haven't experienced hair loss due to these products yet.


----------

